# Pure Power Waste Digester



## tthomas (Jan 28, 2003)

anybody out there who has used this product?
If so, please let me know how it worked.


----------



## Jay7 (Jun 21, 2003)

Pure Power Waste Digester

I have been using it and it works just fine.  You might want to take a look at this site: 

http://boards.eesite.com/board.cgi?boardset=RVForum&boardid=OpenForu&thread=15&spec=4917219

Happy traveling

Jay


----------

